# The dozen puppies growing fast



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

More pics and yet more to come.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is fantastic to me, being on the outside looking in, just how fast things change. The pup's personalities are just blossoming now. They are so cute! And Cayenne has been one amazing cousin/sister through all of this! What a wonderful girl!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Finally (At least for now) some pics of Betty Jo's litter's first meal of "big puppy" food. They really got into it and had food everywhere. They loved it though. Betty Jo did the maternal thing after and gave her puppies much needed baths. After it was over the all went to sleep it off. It reminded me of people after Christmas dinner going to the couch groaning I ate too much lol.


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

All too cute!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> It is fantastic to me, being on the outside looking in, just how fast things change. The pup's personalities are just blossoming now. They are so cute! And Cayenne has been one amazing cousin/sister through all of this! What a wonderful girl!


Thanks I'm having fun watching them all. They are just so much fun. I was laughing this afternoon seeing Jenny starting to play with her puppies too. Its so fun and so cute. 

I couldn't be prouder of how good Cayenne is being with all the puppies. She's been amazing.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Fifteen red poodles,
Family Christmas in Springtime,
Easter Blessings here.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

The thing I find most amazing is that you have all those puppies -- on a _white_ carpet!


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Love those pups! I want some Red babies too..... 

Paragon


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> The thing I find most amazing is that you have all those puppies -- on a _white_ carpet!


Lol I'm a little crazed. But I did just buy a new carpet cleaner and I'm really loving it. Its getting lots of use. Especially since that same carpet is in the hall and all the bedroom upstairs. Did I mention how much I hate that carpet. Trust me its 20 years old and on my I really need a new one list. I'm trying to think of the most kid spoo friendly option that would still look good.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 9, 2012)

I love your poodles. I really like the reds, reminds me of our little boy Bailey. Thank you for all your time and efforts to share pics and videos with us. Paul


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL! They really "got into" their food huh? Glad they enjoyed it!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad your enjoying the pics and videos. I can't believe how fast they are growing or that in just a few more weeks they'll start heading for their new homes. (Betty Jo's litter turns 5 weeks old on Mon.) I'll miss them


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Loved the pictures! The mom got a free meal out of it too, with having to clean all those puppies - lol! Re: the flooring - one word: laminate! Some people poo-poo it, but I LOVE ours! Hardwood gets scratched up by the dogs, but laminate is more durable.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

georgiapeach said:


> Loved the pictures! The mom got a free meal out of it too, with having to clean all those puppies - lol! Re: the flooring - one word: laminate! Some people poo-poo it, but I LOVE ours! Hardwood gets scratched up by the dogs, but laminate is more durable.


Thanks, I've been thinking laminate. If we lived in a warmer climate I'd be tempted to get some really pretty porcelain tile. But that just sounds like it would be way cold in the winter.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Omg... it's so bad of you to post these cute pictures.... I totally have puppy fever right now! :becky:


----------

